# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] how to remove greyed out items in inventory

## iwo147

Hey,
how can i remove the greyed out items in inventory?

----------


## flapse34

I have been asking myself the same question in a long time, still haven't found a solution  :Frown:

----------


## flapse34

found this on the internet:

In plugins\user folder you find a text file. It has the file extension ".txt". Change the extension to ".cs" save it and restart Th. Items no longer are grey.

----------


## MrOne

to UNgrey items u need to set
Hud.GetPlugin<InventoryAndStashPlugin>().NotGoodDisplayEnabled = false;

This line is in PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.txt and rename file to PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs

----------

